# Need Help With Small Gear Repair. Tfs Fs 450ah Same As Emco Compact 8 & Central Machinery 1679



## randyd808 (May 10, 2016)

looking for someone who can repair a gear with some broken tooth for my lathe.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 10, 2016)

Hi Randy,
I'm unable to help you because I don't yet have the right kind of tooling or skills, but because I'm in a similar situation I have learned some of the questions that may be asked. What kind of lathe, how many teeth, is the gear one of the change gears or another gear? Pictures are always good.
If it is a change gear, many are available new on Amazon. You can also find them on eBay. 
Zamak gears, which were used in Atlas lathes for change gears, are not reparable, but can be replaced. 
If you don't know all the answers don't worry. People here will help!


 Steve Shannon


----------



## timvercoe (May 10, 2016)

I've bought gears from Boston Gear and machined them to fit the application.  And as Steve said, pictures are good and lots of help here.  

Tim


----------



## randyd808 (May 10, 2016)

thanks for the replies...
I took a chance on a TFS FS 450AH lathe which is a replica of a EMCO COMPACT 8.
this gear is on the apron which rides on the rack. broken gear is 12 tooth which is about 18 mm wide. sorry really new I don't even have calipers to measure yet.


----------



## Uglydog (May 10, 2016)

Do you have or have access to a dividing head and a mill of any sort?
You can do this or hire it out.
Does it come off the shaft readily? Or will it need to be turned down and the new one fitted?
Be for you cut the old one off you should measure the old one. Given that you still have existing consecutive opposing teeth this is doable with either wires or an optical comparator.
If you can double check it against the mating gear that's even better.
I wonder if there is a HM in your area that could walk you through this?
Great fun!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## randyd808 (May 10, 2016)

thanks daryl.
no mill of any sort. very new this is my first equipment. It will need to be turned down and new one fitted or braze and re-cut. this gear mates with rack to move apron from side to side. looking to hire or where can I have it sent for repair?
I see that the emco maximat 7 have a similar gear. any emco maximat 7 owners that can give me the dimension. it might be a match..


----------



## Whyemier (May 10, 2016)

randyd808 said:


> thanks daryl.
> no mill of any sort. very new this is my first equipment. It will need to be turned down and new one fitted or braze and re-cut. this gear mates with rack to move apron from side to side. looking to hire or where can I have it sent for repair?
> I see that the emco maximat 7 have a similar gear. any emco maximat 7 owners that can give me the dimension. it might be a match..



Yea I know that gear, stripped one once.  Was going to make a new one but Grizzley had what I needed.  It might be a good time to try a single point tool to cut the gear if you have a way to index it.  A spin indexer would work with 5C collets since yours is 12 teeth.


----------



## Uglydog (May 10, 2016)

Whyemier said:


> Yea I know that gear, stripped one once.  Was going to make a new one but Grizzley had what I needed.  It might be a good time to try a single point tool to cut the gear if you have a way to index it.  A spin indexer would work with 5C collets since yours is 12 teeth.



randyd808, Did you try Grizzly?

Daryl
MN


----------



## davidh (May 11, 2016)

you might try this group too. . .https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/8x18_Lathe/info


----------



## cjtoombs (May 11, 2016)

I'm about to try brazing up some teeth on a gear and filing them to fit.  Don't know how that's going to work.  I'll let you know.  It's a bevel gear, so a bit more comlex shape than a spur gear.  One thing about this gear (and yours) is that it is hand cranked, so I don't have to wory about high speed operation.  I've seen gears repaired by drilling holes where the teeth were and putting in inserts then either machining or filing them to fit.  That is probably a standard sized gear and can be machined off and replaced, but if you don't have a lathe to do it on it makes it kind of hard.  Good luck.


----------



## kvt (May 11, 2016)

What about getting a gear the same amount of teeth and size you need then have the old gear machined off,   The new one machined to fit the shaft left,   Then press on and silver solder or braze it to hold it.   But what is the gear it runs against like are the teeth damaged on it at all.    Does not look like it should be putting that much stress on them to break them off.


----------



## davidh (May 12, 2016)

did you find the gear yet ?


----------



## randyd808 (May 13, 2016)

I just purchase the emco maximal 7 apron of eBay for $80 in the above photo. seller wouldn't sell just pinion gear.  not sure if it will fit. seller wouldn't give me dimensions. I just took a chance. gears look identical with same teeth counts. Ill let you'll know how it works out when it gets here. Also I just learned today that my lathe is also similar to the central machinery model 1679.  anyone with manual to emco compact 8 or central machinery 1679. I would really appreciate a copy.


----------



## randyd808 (May 13, 2016)

any suggestion on oil for the way and oil or grease for the gears. looking something easily accessible and not expensive.


----------



## Uglydog (May 13, 2016)

randyd808 said:


> anyone with manual to emco compact 8 or central machinery 1679. I would really appreciate a copy.



I googled on "Emco Lathe" and found Emco World. Did you try their customer Service Dept or Parts Dept?

We should be able to find you a free manual. But they may be willing to send you a digital. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (May 13, 2016)

Warning: I started looking for a free download. Came up with many fee manual options.
Most of them look potentially dangerous to your computer, be wary of downloading from unknown sources.

Daryl
MN


----------



## davidh (May 13, 2016)

randyd808 said:


> any suggestion on oil for the way and oil or grease for the gears. looking something easily accessible and not expensive.


"way" oil is the obvious choice for "ways", i think its called dracula or similar. . . . in a quart bottle,  then open gear lube in a rattle can for the gearing. . . probably last you a lifetime. . .


----------



## Kevin J (May 13, 2016)

Vactra way oil,  McMaster has one gallon bottles


----------



## Andre (May 13, 2016)

Chainsaw bar oil works just as well, and can be sourced locally. 

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## f350ca (May 14, 2016)

I used chainsaw bar oil for years till I finally broke down and bought a pail of actual way oil. The Hardinge called for and required 20 wt oil, heavier would lock it up solid.

Greg


----------

